
Supercomputer As A Service - peter123
http://www.networkcomputing.in/Supercomputer-as-a-service-001Apr009.aspx
======
Readmore
It would be really fun to get some Nvidia personal supercomputers together and
provide a CUDA supercomputer as a web service. Would it be a viable business?
I don't know, but it would be fun.

<http://www.nvidia.com/object/personal_supercomputing.html>

------
bravura
If I'm not mistaken, ASU has a supercomputer that costs $0.04 per CPU hour.
This makes it cheaper than EC2.

